# ATITool and Command line mode



## marco (Nov 23, 2004)

I noticed that resuming from *hibernation or stand-by* with my graphics card (X800 XT) overclocked with AtiTool leads to a failure in reinitializing the VPU.
The screen is full of garbage and the system is hung.
I stress the fact that, when not overclocking the card, this issue does not show up at all.

Since I have a little nice script I use to put the system in a suspended state, I would appreciate to have a command line mode to instruct AtiTool to load the default profile and exit.

Maybe it's already possible, but I was not able to find out how.

Thanks in advance,
Marco


----------

